# Lounge > Computers, Consoles, and other Electronics >  Tablet for watching movies

## 03ozwhip

Im looking for a cheap but decent enough tablet to use Netflix, prime, Disney plus for when Im at camp. Any recommendations? Probably should have thought about this around Boxing Day lol

----------


## ExtraSlow

Cheapest tablet for media is the fire HD10. It's not fast, but it'll watch hd movies just fine.

- - - Updated - - -

$199 or less

----------


## taemo

+1 on the amazon fire hd tablets, I bought the HD 8 12th gen and it is ok for video consumption.
current generation is good with dual speaker and usb-c charging. 
performance is still behind an Ipad though

----------


## ExtraSlow

OH yeqhx don't think it's fast. But it's an incredible deal. Use camel camel camel to track price if you aren't in a hurry.

----------


## taemo

150$ 64GB Fire HD 8 with expandable microSD vs a 600$ ipad mini 6, it was a no brainer for me

----------


## dirtsniffer

I have a galaxy tab s6 lite. Paid about 350 at Costco with the cover. Not on sale currently.

But as a bonus you can download and run n64/snes emulators and play games with a Bluetooth controller.

https://www.costco.ca/samsung-galaxy...100976459.html

----------


## 03ozwhip

> I have a galaxy tab s6 lite. Paid about 350 at Costco with the cover. Not on sale currently.
> 
> But as a bonus you can download and run n64/snes emulators and play games with a Bluetooth controller.
> 
> https://www.costco.ca/samsung-galaxy...100976459.html



Thanks. I’m too lazy to play games at work , I’m usually passed way out before I even finish a movie lol 350 is way too much for what I’m looking for. I found the 8” fire tablet for 150 that’s perfect for me

----------


## msommers

Refurbished iPad?

----------


## ExtraSlow



----------


## Xtrema

If you are paying full price for HD10. Lenovo has a M10 with Alexa that comes with a speaker dock so it double as an Alexa assistant.

https://www.ebay.ca/itm/334305464207

And if you prefer Google Assistant version, it's cheaper.

https://www.ebay.ca/itm/334424324062


https://versus.com/en/amazon-fire-hd...0-plus-2nd-gen


None would be all time low price but what's $50 difference when you need one ASAP for camp.

That barely cover lunch these days.

----------


## schurchill39

> I’m looking for a cheap but decent enough tablet to watch porn on for when I’m at camp. Any recommendations? Probably should have thought about this around Boxing Day lol



Fixed it for you as we could all see through your lies anyways.

----------


## gpomp

I have a HD10 for watching movies. It's really slow so it's useless for everything else including web browsing.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Slow and extremely cheap, like me

----------


## taemo

> I have a HD10 for watching movies. It's really slow so it's useless for everything else including web browsing.



which generation are you running?
The 2017 hd8 I had was unusable now, but the 2022 hd8 works ok. I'm posting this with my hd8.
Performance is not as smooth as an iPad but it works, will be using this mostly to watch videos

----------


## Xtrema

> I have a HD10 for watching movies. It's really slow so it's useless for everything else including web browsing.



All low end tablet based on Helio P22/P60 SoC all sucks for web browsing. But if you have 4GB of ram, it's passable.

He's looking for a media consumption tablet under $200. They are all pretty much the same as long as you stick with release last couple of years.

----------


## 03ozwhip

> Fixed it for you as we could all see through your lies anyways.



Ehhhh I can't front. Sounds like the slow ass HD 8 that I bought today will probably piss me off enough to not even bother trying lol

----------


## Xtrema

> Ehhhh I can't front. Sounds like the slow ass HD 8 that I bought today will probably piss me off enough to not even bother trying lol




Fire tablet 8 2020 with 2GB of Ram? Yeah, you chose poorly. Cheap != value. I would have paid $80 more for HD10 for 4GB just for it to be more usable. 2GB on Android today is garbage. If ain't surfing and you can do only 1 app at any given time.

----------


## 03ozwhip

> Fire tablet 8 2020 with 2GB of Ram? Yeah, you chose poorly. Cheap != value. I would have paid $80 more for HD10 for 4GB just for it to be more usable. 2GB on Android today is garbage. If ain't surfing and you can do only 1 app at any given time.



Well it is but it's the 2022 version 30% faster lol

----------


## ExtraSlow

I have 2022 hd8's and 2021 hd10's in the house and while bith are slow, the 10 is marginally less slow.

----------


## taemo

Fire HD 8 64GB down to 129.99 from 149.99
https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B09BG51J1J

just chatted with the customer service and they were willing to refund me the 20$ cost difference from when I bought it last week.

----------


## 03ozwhip

> Fire HD 8 64GB down to 129.99 from 149.99
> https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B09BG51J1J
> 
> just chatted with the customer service and they were willing to refund me the 20$ cost difference from when I bought it last week.



Fack! What customer service? Lol

----------


## 03ozwhip

> Fack! What customer service? Lol



I'll just quote this. Talked to them, they said to contact them when I get it. They can't explain why lol

----------


## taemo

> Fack! What customer service? Lol



https://www.amazon.ca/gp/help/customer/contact-us

yeah i was worried i had to return the tablet and buy a new one (i threw away the box already) but good thing CS was willing to refund me the 20$ off the bat

----------


## 03ozwhip

> https://www.amazon.ca/gp/help/customer/contact-us
> 
> yeah i was worried i had to return the tablet and buy a new one (i threw away the box already) but good thing CS was willing to refund me the 20$ off the bat



Typical for me though, this always happens to me. You're welcome lol

----------


## Hallowed_point

> Fixed it for you as we could all see through your lies anyways.



 :ROFL!:

----------


## Tik-Tok

I honestly hate Amazons tablets for myself. Their UI sucks and shows advertisements right on the homescreen. It definitely does the job for just streaming video though. Mine is hard mounted to my rowing machine, so it's literally the only thing I do with it.

----------


## vengie

Just ordered the 32gb hd8 for kids

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Just ordered the 32gb hd8 for kids



That's where they excel. The 2-year free exchange for broken ones and one year subscription to Amazon Kids is worth it.

----------


## taemo

I've applied these settings on my tablet and it helped a little, especially disabling the windows animation.
i kept the background process default.
https://www.lovemyfire.com/speed-up-kindle-fire.html

----------

